

Introducing Digbuild: An Open-Source Voxel Game - humbledrone
http://blog.mezeske.com/?p=507

======
waffenklang
dont like the new trend where games get titled as voxel based while their just
using cubes which arent voxel based as world elements.

~~~
chipsy
Voxels are a (family of) data structures. Your complaint is about the use of a
rendering method that blows them up into large cubes, which is like saying
that using a large, pixelated typeface changes the meaning of text.

